# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Shqiptaret ne luften e Sirise, e perkraheni Xhihadin dhe Muxhahedinet?

## Gogi

Ka nje konfuzitet ne mes klerikeve Islam, kjo eshte fakt. Nje pjese e kundershton shkuarjen nje pjese e perkrah nje pjese nuk fol fare, dhe rrjedhimisht edhe ketu ne forum eshte njejt.

Dhe pyetja eshte:

A e perkraheni shkuarjen e luftetareve Shqiptar ne Siri?

Po.

Jo.

Ju kisha lutur nese mund ta ktheni kete teme ne nje teme sondazhi.

Flm.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Une e perkrah, madje them qe te pakte jane ata qe kane shkuar..............kemi shume per te pastruar

----------

G.S.Vangjeli (01-02-2014),keq zeza (23-02-2014),xfiles (12-01-2014)

----------


## angmokio

> A e perkraheni shkuarjen e luftetareve Shqiptar ne Siri?


Eshte interesant te shikosh panikun e disa shqiptareve tek banalizojne shkuarjen se disa luftetareve shqiptare ne Siri. Nderkohe jane me qindra luftetaret shqiptaret qe shkojne e luftojne ne Irak e Afganistan e ne rastin konkret i dhurohen dhe medalje nga shteti shqiptar. Ndryshimi i vetem eshte se te paret luftojne falas dhe te dytet marrin nje rroge mujore te majme. Me beri pershtypje deklerata e ministrit kosovar Enver Hoxhajt i cili tha se do u heqe dhe nenshtetesine kosovare atyre qe shkojne e luftojne ne Siri. Se ku e shikojne problemin keta une kurre skam per ta kuptuar. Ne luften e Kosoves , perkrah me forcat e UCK-se kane luftuar dhe  shume ushtarake nga Gjermania por nje lajm i tille as nuk beri buje dhe as nuk i plasi njeriut te flase per ta.

----------


## MARGUS

> Eshte interesant te shikosh panikun e disa shqiptareve tek banalizojne shkuarjen se disa luftetareve shqiptare ne Siri. Nderkohe jane me qindra luftetaret shqiptaret qe shkojne e luftojne ne Irak e Afganistan e ne rastin konkret i dhurohen dhe medalje nga shteti shqiptar. Ndryshimi i vetem eshte se te paret luftojne falas dhe te dytet marrin nje rroge mujore te majme. Me beri pershtypje deklerata e ministrit kosovar Enver Hoxhajt i cili tha se do u heqe dhe nenshtetesine kosovare atyre qe shkojne e luftojne ne Siri. Se ku e shikojne problemin keta une kurre skam per ta kuptuar. Ne luften e Kosoves , perkrah me forcat e UCK-se kane luftuar dhe  shume ushtarake nga Gjermania por nje lajm i tille as nuk beri buje dhe as nuk i plasi njeriut te flase per ta.


Jo more se nuk eshte ka I rruhet askujt qe disa te cmendur shkojne dhe lajne eshtrat ne shkretinat arabe  per banalitet si qe eshte lufta sektare .
Shqiptaret qe shkojne ne Afganistan dhe Irak  nuk shkojne per motive personale  por shkojne  kontigjente te organizueme  per te krer obligimin si shtet qe kemi mare ndaj NATO-se,ndaj aleances qe na shpetoi prapanicen te gjithe shqiptarve  perfshire edhe keta debillat familjet e tyre dhe ty tellall I debillave!
Keta ushtar qe shkojne eshte e vertet se paguhen por edhe debillat nuk shkojne falas , 72 virgjiresha nuk jan pak :buzeqeshje:   :shkelje syri:

----------

keq zeza (23-02-2014),Shaboni (19-04-2014)

----------


## MARGUS

> Ka nje konfuzitet ne mes klerikeve Islam, kjo eshte fakt. Nje pjese e kundershton shkuarjen nje pjese e perkrah nje pjese nuk fol fare, dhe rrjedhimisht edhe ketu ne forum eshte njejt.
> 
> Dhe pyetja eshte:
> 
> A e perkraheni shkuarjen e luftetareve Shqiptar ne Siri?
> 
> Po.
> 
> Jo.
> ...


parimisht jam kunder ,por edhe e shkuemja ka nje te mire ,pastrohet kosova nga debillat

----------

keq zeza (23-02-2014)

----------


## dielli1

..pak pak jane tu shku,edhe institucionet shteterore duhet te bejne qmos,qe numri i tyre te rritet,dhe te gjithe ata qe e ndjejne veten musliman,qe te gjithe duhet te kryejn obligimin qe kan ndaj allahut,pra,me kete rast edhe te shkojne ne siri heh....Po une perkrah shkuarjen e"shqiptareve"ne siri.Mirepo,"shqiptaret"kane mundesine,qe perpos sirise te shkojne edhe ne sudan,irak,pakistan,avganistan,egjipt,libi,keni,tu  nizi,somali,bangladesh,etj....Pra,shkoni se u bahet kabull(*** u bahet).....

----------

Gogi (12-01-2014)

----------


## Gogi

> parimisht jam kunder ,por edhe e shkuemja ka nje te mire ,pastrohet kosova nga debillat


Ama nuk e kane shkuarjen hallall nese nuk luftojne me hakikat.

----------


## prenceedi

> Dhe pyetja eshte:
> 
> A e perkraheni shkuarjen e luftetareve Shqiptar ne Siri?


Shqiptaret jo....nuk duhet te shkojne .
Te konvertuarit po .......qafen thefshin e mos te kthehen me.

----------


## referi_1

Po pse atje kan shkuar me qindra militantë serbë,rus,grek,pse për këto spaska problem?
 Kurse gjoja këtyre politiqenve po ju vjen keq..jo ore jo,por do tju prishet rahatia atyre sepse ja gjoja po ju prishet imazhi i tyre në botë dhe pale çka mendojnë zotërinjt e tyre ..kjo është sepse përveç xhepave të tyre ,tjetër kurgjë nuk ju intereson.

----------


## MARGUS

> Po pse atje kan shkuar me qindra militantë serbë,rus,grek,pse për këto spaska problem?
>  Kurse gjoja këtyre politiqenve po ju vjen keq..jo ore jo,por do tju prishet rahatia atyre sepse ja gjoja po ju prishet imazhi i tyre në botë dhe pale çka mendojnë zotërinjt e tyre ..kjo është sepse përveç xhepave të tyre ,tjetër kurgjë nuk ju intereson.


Jo more cfar problem,kuna po I han palla per  debilla qe shkojne si qeni ne rrush neper shkretina, le te bejn dicka ne kosove e e shof ti se cfar behet ,per nje nat I mbledhin dhe ja shtrydhin qocet ,pastaj le te intevenojn abu taravolet prej shkretinave per ta :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MARGUS

> Ama nuk e kane shkuarjen hallall nese nuk luftojne me hakikat.


a ban vaki edhe kjo a!?mere me mend shkon vdes ne siri e me i than ,se ke pas me hakikat dhe ne vend te virgjineshave me ja dhan naj plake pa dhamb :shkelje syri:

----------


## referi_1

> Jo more cfar problem,kuna po I han palla per  debilla qe shkojne si qeni ne rrush neper shkretina, le te bejn dicka ne kosove e e shof ti se cfar behet ,per nje nat I mbledhin dhe ja shtrydhin qocet ,pastaj le te intevenojn abu taravolet prej shkretinave per ta


  Shkoni njiher shtrydhnjani serbëve që ju dhunuan mëmat dhe motrat dhe i bënë me kopila,dhe kësi fjalë mundet të folin vetëm kopilat që skan kurfar ndjenja njerëzore.Hajt se juve përësi e keni hakk serbin se ske ku shkoni dhe ajo hatta po ju rrutullohet përsëri mu atëher kur kujtoni se jeni ma të sigurtë.

----------


## MARGUS

[QUOTE=referi_1;3714327]Shkoni njiher shtrydhnjani serbëve që ju dhunuan mëmat dhe motrat dhe i bënë me kopila,dhe kësi fjalë mundet të folin vetëm kopilat që skan kurfar ndjenja njerëzore.Hajt se juve përësi e keni hakk serbin se ske ku shkoni dhe ajo hatta po ju rrutullohet përsëri mu atëher kur kujtoni se jeni ma të sigurtë.[/QUO
taravol! kush ju!? nese me mer per Kosovar nuk jam,  nga kosova por shpirtnisht ndjej dhembjen me cdo Kosovar per cdo te keqe qe  ju eshte ber,bre pis bir pisi qe te kenaq fakti per dhunimet qe ju kan ber kosovareve!
Dhunimi nuk eshte turp per te dhunuarit  ,por per dhunuesin ,e ju wehabo-slafistat jepjani motrat abu taravolve te shkretinave qe I mbani neper shtepia,

----------


## MARGUS

> Shkoni njiher shtrydhnjani serbëve që ju dhunuan mëmat dhe motrat dhe i bënë me kopila,dhe kësi fjalë mundet të folin vetëm kopilat që skan kurfar ndjenja njerëzore.Hajt se juve përësi e keni hakk serbin se ske ku shkoni dhe ajo hatta po ju rrutullohet përsëri mu atëher kur kujtoni se jeni ma të sigurtë.


kosovaret me serbin e kan krye ,ne radh jeni ju ,ka per tju ba 300lira bira minit juve minjve te gjerizit!
Edhe ti flet per ndjenja njerzore  pis!! kur te gezon fakti qe dikujt I kan dhunuar antarin e familjes,phu far e pedofilve!

----------

keq zeza (23-02-2014),Llapi (13-01-2014)

----------


## referi_1

> kosovaret me serbin e kan krye ,ne radh jeni ju ,ka per tju ba 300lira bira minit juve minjve te gjerizit!
> Edhe ti flet per ndjenja njerzore  pis!! kur te gezon fakti qe dikujt I kan dhunuar antarin e familjes,phu far e pedofilve!


 Ore qafir xhahil,kërkush nuk tha se i bëhet qefi se janë dhunuar gratë qofshin edhe atyre të serbëve.Por ti qafir nëse të vjen aq keq për to që dukesh se po rren,kur deri dje dhunoheshin grat  e tyre më së pari shko dhe tredhi  çetnikët?Sa çetnik i ke tredhur ore të tredhtë zoti tye?Apo mbaruat me to dhe tani do filloni me ato që sju kan lënë as kopila e as ju kan dhunuar gjë..



> nuk jam, nga kosova por shpirtnisht ndjej dhembjen me cdo Kosovar per cdo te keqe qe ju eshte ber


 Buka ta zëntë guramzin more tradhtar,ja ku i ke serbët në veri të kosovës,mu ata që i kan bërë kopilat me shqiptarët,pse nuk shkon të marrish hakun he idijot..
 Kjo vepër e tyre çetnikëve shërben për tua tërhjek vërejtjen tradhëtarëve ata që shesin pordha sikur ty....
 Ta dhëntë zoti të takohesh njiher me çetnikët e vërtetë dhe ta shpallin njiher dhe atëher eja e fol këtu.

----------


## MARGUS

> Ore qafir xhahil,kërkush nuk tha se i bëhet qefi se janë dhunuar gratë qofshin edhe atyre të serbëve.Por ti qafir nëse të vjen aq keq për to që dukesh se po rren,kur deri dje dhunoheshin grat  e tyre më së pari shko dhe tredhi  çetnikët?Sa çetnik i ke tredhur ore të tredhtë zoti tye?Apo mbaruat me to dhe tani do filloni me ato që sju kan lënë as kopila e as ju kan dhunuar gjë..
> 
>  Buka ta zëntë guramzin more tradhtar,ja ku i ke serbët në veri të kosovës,mu ata që i kan bërë kopilat me shqiptarët,pse nuk shkon të marrish hakun he idijot..
>  Kjo vepër e tyre çetnikëve shërben për tua tërhjek vërejtjen tradhëtarëve ata që shesin pordha sikur ty....
>  Ta dhëntë zoti të takohesh njiher me çetnikët e vërtetë dhe ta shpallin njiher dhe atëher eja e fol këtu.


"kopilat me shqiptaret" ?!!!hm  ky eshte morali wehabo-taleb,keshtu ju e shifni dhe e kuptoni islamin, "kopilat"jan vetem ne imagjinaten tuaj te prisht, te akuzosh viktimat se po rritkan gjeja kopila te dhunuesve eshte imoraliteti me i madh qe dikush mund te bej,kjo vetem ndodhe tek mendjet qe femren e dhunuar e mbysin me gure si te "pa ndershme"
Te me quash "qafir"  apo" myslo" mua nuk me ben edhe aq pershtypje ngase ket e bejne vetem injorantet dhe  primitivet fetar,mos me keqekupto nuk kam asgje ndaj fetarve gjersa ata shikojne punen e vet  dhe besimin e kan ceshtje personale,por ne momentin qe kalojne limitin e kesaj nuk kam kurfar respekti dhe nuk censuroj veten qe te  "perkdhel " injorantet.
Sa i perket ceshtjes se "tredhjes",kete e thash shum kjart NE RAST SE BEJN DICKA NE KOSOVE,perndryshe sa per mua mund te ecin lakuriq.me kemb perpjet apo si te duan,por me beso  se ne at moment qe dikush konsideron se eshte mjaft ateher edhe ti nuk ke me qen i sigurt ne at birucen nga ben propagand ,se shum mire e dini me kend keni me pas pune!Te jeni te sigurt se ka dikush qe te gjithve ju ka ne" radar" :shkelje syri:

----------


## agonny

Referi nga je?

----------


## mesia4ever

> Referi nga je?


Ky a, ky eshte nga planeti Nibiru, ky ishte ai qe foli me fisin e mayave dhe ju dha kalendarin qe perfundonte me 21 Dhjetor 2012...

----------


## referi_1

> "kopilat me shqiptaret" ?!!!hm  ky eshte morali wehabo-taleb,keshtu ju e shifni dhe e kuptoni islamin, "kopilat"jan vetem ne imagjinaten tuaj te prisht, te akuzosh viktimat se po rritkan gjeja kopila te dhunuesve eshte imoraliteti me i madh qe dikush mund te bej,kjo vetem ndodhe tek mendjet qe femren e dhunuar e mbysin me gure si te "pa ndershme"
> Te me quash "qafir"  apo" myslo" mua nuk me ben edhe aq pershtypje ngase ket e bejne vetem injorantet dhe  primitivet fetar,mos me keqekupto nuk kam asgje ndaj fetarve gjersa ata shikojne punen e vet  dhe besimin e kan ceshtje personale,por ne momentin qe kalojne limitin e kesaj nuk kam kurfar respekti dhe nuk censuroj veten qe te  "perkdhel " injorantet.
> Sa i perket ceshtjes se "tredhjes",kete e thash shum kjart NE RAST SE BEJN DICKA NE KOSOVE,perndryshe sa per mua mund te ecin lakuriq.me kemb perpjet apo si te duan,por me beso  se ne at moment qe dikush konsideron se eshte mjaft ateher edhe ti nuk ke me qen i sigurt ne at birucen nga ben propagand ,se shum mire e dini me kend keni me pas pune!Te jeni te sigurt se ka dikush qe te gjithve ju ka ne" radar"


 Po ore i mjerë po,kjo osht realiteti i hidhur,ka me qindar femra shqiptare që i kan dhunur çetnikët sepse ajo ishte pjesë e strategjis së tyre.Neve që jemi këndej dhe i njohim shum mirë relitetin e dimë,kurse ti mos fol kot dhe mos u përzie atje ku sta mban,rri atje larg ku je.Problemi është se disa nga ato dhunues endej jetojnë në Kosovë dhe shetiten të lirë.
  Kurse juve të poshtërit njëri don të na kapet për mjekrre e tjetri për topat...po ju them se neve kërkujt nuk i kemi prekur nderin familjar po qoft edhe armiku jonë ma i madh,po sikur edhe na u dhëntë rasti edhe me femrat serbe,na nuk bëjmë atë që bëjnë ata.Edhe pse neve jemi të bindur se nji dit do tna jepet rasti.
  Sa për atë që ti ta pret mendja se je dikushi dhe kërcënon nga larg,ne të themi provoje njiher ti eja nga larg dhe mos u livdo këtu para tjerëve.

----------


## referi_1

> Referi nga je?


 Nga albanistani,a e don edhe numrin e këpucëve?

----------

